# pa diggers



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anybody on here from Pennsylvania franklin county area


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2012)

Where abouts is Franklin ?is that up near Columbia co? I could have looked it up but i'm to lazy now,just ate []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow Rick,...You're there,...we're way up here!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: padigger12983
> 
> Anybody on here from Pennsylvania franklin county area


 
 Welcome padigger!


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

found this today


----------



## THE BADGER (Jan 14, 2012)

WELCOME PADIGGER12983,I DO KNOW SOMEONE THAT DIGS IN YOUR AREA AND HE USED TO BE ON HERE ALOT BUT HE HASNT BEEN ON LATELY.HIS NAME IS CONNOR AND HE GOES UNDER THE NAME CONSDIGSVIDS ON THIS SITE.HE IS FROM CHAMBERSBURG I BELIEVE YOU SHOULD LOOK HIM UP ON THIS SITE AND PM HIM. BADGER


----------



## THE BADGER (Jan 14, 2012)

THAT IS COOL DID YOU DIG IT OR FIND IT AT A SHOP LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE CHEESE CROCK OR SOMETHING.NICE  BADGER


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks badger im also in chambersburg


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

found it in a dump im currently in


----------



## phil44 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've dug there, probably been 15 or 20 years though. I dug my first colored pontil's there, an EC Allens and Pfahler York Pa soda..... I've been thinking about digging there again sometime....


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> thanks badger im also in chambersburg


 Yes I am from here too If you would let me dig with you let me know...I been everywhere tryin to find a spot everything I am finding now is 60-70s dumps...


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

i still new to diggin not sure what those are and the spot im  in is an old swamp so theres a lot of water after 4 ft  and all the good stuff is deeper under the water


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

cool wheres all the dumps at


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

if i find any dumps or out house holes i will let u know the dump im currently in is a friends and im not allowed to invite people to it but u may want to try diggin deeper they maybe better stuff


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> if i find any dumps or out house holes i will let u know the dump im currently in is a friends and im not allowed to invite people to it but u may want to try diggin deeper they maybe better stuff


 already did that it's all junk


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

where u diggin at we find alot of junk but some good ones as well


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 14, 2012)

what r  u lookin for and what r u finding


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> what r  u lookin for and what r u finding


 I'm just digging nothing special... I like milks ,poisons an hutches


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 15, 2012)

I found a Hoffman from the 50small today


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im from York


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 15, 2012)

That's cool how's the digging there


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive been driving an hour to Baltimore if that tells you anything.  I know of a few spots.  All surface dumps from the 50's.  Nothing great but I get some decent soda's


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got into digging by invitation from a guy I work with im trying to find a dump or out house hole that I can invite people to go to


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

lashes bitters


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

harrisburg anheuser-busch


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

theodore miller blob top chambersburg


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

abilena water blob


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

valentine franz


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> theodore miller blob top chambersburg


 This is a common bottle.. you dug thee at that dump?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 16, 2012)

yes these are about 4ft from top


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jan 17, 2012)

Yoo I live in franklin county and live near fort louden


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 17, 2012)

I live in scotland


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

this also came out of same dump


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

It would be great if you would embed your pic in your posts, I find myself not clicking on all the attachments because it gets tedious....Looking forward to your future posts with actual pics...Jim[]


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok sorry new to this forum stuff still learning thanks for the info


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

any body know what the best cleaner is for this


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> ok sorry new to this forum stuff still learning thanks for the info


 No need to be sorry, I'm just lazy....LOL[]


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

lol u know of any solution for cleanin that key


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

Not my area of expertise, I'm sure someone in the cleaning forum will let you know...


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

posted it there to but no response yet


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome Pa Digger,

 I'm from Cumberland Co.  Done a little poking down your way but nothing serious.  There's dumps scattered all over these mountains and hills.  You just gotta put the time in to find them.  Good time of year to see the sparkle of glass, though.  You've got a bunch of decent small towns to check out too.

 And keep me in mind if you come across anything from over my way.

 Dave


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks dave i recently moved here from alabama and im askin people i work with about any locations i dont really have any woods to look in at this time but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated and also i will let u know if i here anything in ur area but not sure where u located  exactly


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Welcome Pa Digger,
> 
> ...


 I was planning on filling him in on what you collect if an when me an him dig together


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> lol u know of any solution for cleanin that key


 use  electrolysis here is a google search pick one youtube videos should show how to make one at home... if you make one at home alway stay there watching it... 

 https://www.google.com/search?q=electrist#pq=electric+cleaning&hl=en&sugexp=pfwl&tok=yM28jnZ4Qat34kC1GMTB8w&cp=19&gs_id=35&xhr=t&q=cleaning+rust+electrolysis&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=cleaning+rust+elect&aq=0v&aqi=g-v2g-b1&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=83f6b4000d2b8356&biw=1024&bih=587


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

got a guy at work suppose to call me this weekend bout a spot in fayetteville if the weather is permitting


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> got a guy at work suppose to call me this weekend bout a spot in fayetteville if the weather is permitting


 HE collects newville,newburg, carlisle an harrisburg for the most part


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ill keep that in mind when or if I ever get to go diggin again


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> Ill keep that in mind when or if I ever get to go diggin again


 I don't think it will be this weekend they are calling for a winter storm, once it gets warmer you will dig again...


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ill dig as long as its not raining


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> Ill dig as long as its not raining


 it is snow sleet an ice ... unless it is a late 1800's dump I wouldn't dig til warmer weather


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

1860s I think is what he said


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> 1860s I think is what he said


 wow I been searching hundreds of hours an still haven't found one that old


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think that's what he said not really a 100% sure I've been told about several different places from this one guy and several different other people


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

hagerstown milk


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

chicken or turkey


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

red cross


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> chicken or turkey


 
 Wowz! That is a really cool bottle. The Red Cross one is awesome too. Did you dig these?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

no i didnt but a couple of my friends from work did dig these from the dump we are currently diggin in they gave them to me to help me get my collection started


----------



## hbgpabottles (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome pa...great site with great people. Im from Harrisburg...get up this way sometime we'll get after em.

 Mike


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

> chicken or turkey


 
 Hey Richard,

 Nice turkey candy container! Thanks for posting this swell gift.







Lot 667 

 "ROAST TURKEY CANDY CONTAINER Also known as Dressed Turkey, this brown glass 
 bottle type figural container has stippled finish with cork lined metal screw cap. SIZE: 4-3/4" l. CONDITION: Near excellent." From.




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds good to me when is a good time


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks alot i wasnt sure what it was for do u know the value of the one that i have


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

this is some of my friends collection he has got from the dump we r in now


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

more of his from same dump


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

a few more


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

these r not from this dump but r a small selection of what he has collected over the past 20yrs


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

more


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

more


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

more


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

some of the prized ones


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

scotland dairy


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

another prize


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 21, 2012)

Pa - I mainly collect Shippensburg, Newville, Carlisle, and Harrisburg areas. 

 However, I occasionally buy Chambersburg area, Gettysburg, York, Lancaster, Lebanon, and Perry Co. bottles.  

 Mostly pre-1910 beer/soda and milks, but I won't pass up meds or a Haller jar.

 And I could certainly find a spot for that Scotland milk.

 Dave


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Pa - I mainly collect Shippensburg, Newville, Carlisle, and Harrisburg areas.
> 
> ...


 Yeah anyone in this area knows a scotland milk...


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

thats the only scotland ive ever seen and like ive  said im still new to this im still figurun out what good bottles are and which ones r junk


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

diggin in the snow


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

walters dairy


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

dirt removed today


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

few of todays finds


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

Ever get any Ellicott City, Maryland bottles?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

not that i know of but i will ask the guys i dig with


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

finished the key that was found


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

That key looks great! Now, to find what it goes to... [&:]


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

I ask a guy on another web site he said he thought it might have been a shop key we r thinking that since there is alot of alcohol related bottles and glasses coming out of this dump that a bar might have dumped there some point in time with that bein said maybe it's a bar key I hope anyways lol


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

found a forbes property philada and a dr frahrneys geman liniment today


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

german liniment


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

newville cloverdale


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello padigger12983.   I like your Key.  For several years I had an old 1800 general store building in Burdett NY that had a neat old key similar to yours for the front door.  The door was thick and the lock box was mounted on the inside.
 RED Matthews


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

thank unfortunately i dont have the lock that it went to


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

cumberland brewing


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

newark, nj


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> german liniment


 This looks like a real keeper to me....Jim


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

it was but my buddy didnt have this one so i gave it to him


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

chambersburg nehi


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

mcconnellsburg


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

buffalo, ny


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

The Feigenspan's as common as they come around here. I like the blob you found though!


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

which blob r u refering too


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

boston


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

This one. I love the font on it... Let's see a better pic of the embossing.


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

the close up


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

There's one listed on Tod's site without a picture, it's a very nice one either way. I'd email him a pic of the whole bottle. (todvon(@)verizon.net). Very cool font like I said before, you never see serif lettering on blobs.


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

who is tod and where is his site


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice ...


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 22, 2012)

Tod is me!


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

ok lol


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> who is tod and where is his site


 
 Ah, you're missing out then... Tod is here now, but he runs the site sodasandbeers.com. It's an extremely helpful database of many, many pre-crown beverage bottles.


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

wine


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

baltimore walters&co


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 30, 2012)

done alittle pickin bottle style this weekend and got myself a number 13 mason with contents


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 30, 2012)

bottom


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> done alittle pickin bottle style this weekend and got myself a number 13 mason with contents


 nice jar but in my opinion the 13 jars are overrated


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I can see that but its the history behind the 13s that makes them and I've nvr just found one laying around before


----------



## phil44 (Jan 31, 2012)

Where's the German Liniment from? Boonsboro or Hagerstown?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hagerstown


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> Yeah I can see that but its the history behind the 13s that makes them and I've nvr just found one laying around before


 I have seen a few 13's but never bought one... the history you mean them breaking them? I was told that is just a myth ...


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 31, 2012)

that maybe true but still makes an interesting story


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> that maybe true but still makes an interesting story


 that is true too, but 99% of the time they aren't worth the money people want for them just cause they have a 13


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 31, 2012)

mount vernon pure rye whiskey


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 1, 2012)

these r a few from my first ever outhouse hole


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 1, 2012)

skinners


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 1, 2012)

massage cream


----------



## waskey (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice finds, keep up the good work


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks ive got more soaking ill try to post some more later


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 1, 2012)

got a poison


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> got a poison


 pic to dark can you retake it in the sunlight? thanks


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

a better shot


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

a&p tea


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

another


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

cc soda


----------



## PA Will (Feb 3, 2012)

Great thread!!! I'm just up 81 from ya in Carlisle.


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks and thats cool


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

what might this be


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a chamber pot, man! []


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

i thought that is what it was but wasnt for sure


----------



## PA Will (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a thunder mug!!


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> That's a chamber pot, man! []


 
 That's what I'd say, but try the old sniff/lick test just to make sure.

 Where's that Skinner's med. from?  Might just be my comp. but I can't read the town. The Skinner's script almost looks like Skinner's Beverages from Hbg.

 Thanks,
 Dave


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I hate  Balls, we call them" rocksmashers"


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dave I seen a harrisburg Funk's (ithink it was funk's it was in script that was hard to read) soda yesterday it had 2 dings wasn't sure if it was a common or not. I almost bought it for you. The 2 dings scared me off.


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 4, 2012)

skinners bottle from chambersburg drugstore


----------

